# Speaking Of Defending The Faith...



## John Lofton (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's my latest "World Net Daily" column on this subject; comments welcome; to me at: [email protected].

Forget 'common ground' on abortion


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 3, 2008)

For years and years I was a supporter of incrementalism. I always expected pro-life politicians to make change and I discouraged people from using words like 'murder' to describe the unfortunate medical procedure of abortion.

Arrrrrrrgh! Listened to your show John, several months ago, I heard you speak words along the lines of #2 in your article.



> Problem No. 2: No Christian can support any legislation after which it is obeyed it can be said, in effect: "And then you can murder the baby." Examples: You must get a sonogram, "and then you can murder your baby." You must have parental consent, "and then you can murder your baby." You get the point – a point made originally by Brian Rohrbaugh of Colorado, a truly courageous, no-exceptions, Christian soldier in the fight against murder-by-abortion.



Man, the lights went on in my head in much the way they did when I heard the five solas. Bang! I couldn't believe I had supported such wimpy, double-speak all those years. I am embarrassed.

Thank you John for helping me to see more clearly. It inspired me to write these words not long after you addressed this nonsense.

I do believe that when we are involved in the ministry of reconciliation (evangelism) that we believers are called to, we are obligated to gentleness and an irenic spirit. When defending the faith, we don't have to be quite so gentle for we are to tear down strongholds. When babies are being murdered and politicians, judges and Christian leaders play word games, then the gloves come off. Murder is STILL against the law whether the wimps will prosecute it or not. "Do this, this and this and then.... kill the baby." HOGWASH!!!!!


----------



## Herald (Jun 3, 2008)

I have always viewed abortion as more than just murder. It is infanticide. It requires co-conspirators that are complicit in ending the life of a defenseless child. Included in the conspiracy are legislators, magistrates, insurance companies and individuals who say, "I am against it but I won't tell others what to do."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2008)

My Biblical archaeology professor described for us this term a dig he was on in his Doctoral program at Casearea Phillipi. They were excavating the "red light district" of Caesarea, not by design if you understand how archaeology works, and they came to what was obviously the main brothel and as the worked around the basement they came upon literally hundreds of skeletons of Fetus's and infants clogging the sewer. They cataloged and noted each one. He kind of left it at that but it did not take a rocket scientist to figure out how that changed him and how he felt about the whole "abortion" thing.


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, John, I read your column, and here's the key point you made:



> And the question ... is not "How do we keep more children alive?" No, on abortion, for Christians, the question must be: "How do we convince people that since all abortions are murder, abortion is already illegal and thus must be prosecuted as murder?" Well, I do not know, exactly, how we do this. But, I do know that this must be the argument of all Christians.



I think you are being inconsistent. On your first thread here, you proposed that the church and state get out of the business of regulating marriage. Now, you are saying that all Christians should lobby their governments to make abortion a capital offense. 

I submit you have got it entirely backwards. An achievable goal is "keeping more children alive." Your position is like cursing the darkness. Mine is like lighting a candle. 

But we're glad you're here.


----------

